# Kirkwood Contour.



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nice. wide open!:yahoo:

i really wish you woulda tail-tapped that snowball at 1:12


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> nice. wide open!:yahoo:
> 
> i really wish you woulda tail-tapped that snowball at 1:12


First time with the camera...so much fun. Will be more daring in the future...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks like so much fun. We don't have open fields like that in NH. 

What contour? Framerate, size? Just curious.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Extremo said:


> That looks like so much fun. We don't have open fields like that in NH.
> 
> What contour? Framerate, size? Just curious.



I Just got the ROAM2 ($199) 30fps X HD first video attempts...


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

THE WAVE! I love that place...I've been there on bluebird days, and in 40 mph winds...it's awesome. but I only had my cheapo still camera at the time. Great vid! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

surfinsnow said:


> THE WAVE! I love that place...I've been there on bluebird days, and in 40 mph winds...it's awesome. but I only had my cheapo still camera at the time. Great vid! Thanks for sharing!


Can't wait to go surf that again..I was being a tad conservative with my 13 yr following...usually I bomb it a bit more to the right and faster.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Can't wait to go surf that again..I was being a tad conservative with my 13 yr following...usually I bomb it a bit more to the right and faster.


Yeah, I would have been all over those lips at the side of the groomers, hitting 'em like little east coast waves! Great stuff! Looks like a fine day! What most of my fellows Easties don't realize is that the "crowds" in your video are pretty normal. I think Kirkwood has a t-shirt that says "If you find the trail too crowded, pick another until he's gone." Something like that. So true. God...I miss it. I don't think we'll make it this year.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

What day was this from, not from these recent storms we got was it?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

kctahoe said:


> What day was this from, not from these recent storms we got was it?


Was last monday. the 24th.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)




----------

